# PR timeline



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

hi could any body help we where woundering how long it takes to here from the cic.we sent back our 120 day pack with all our docs in oct they wanted it by 17 nov.can anybody tell us whats next?if we are succesfull .sorry if spelling is wrong!!my wife does all that sort of thing.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

getmeoutofhere said:


> hi could any body help we where woundering how long it takes to here from the cic.we sent back our 120 day pack with all our docs in oct they wanted it by 17 nov.can anybody tell us whats next?if we are succesfull .sorry if spelling is wrong!!my wife does all that sort of thing.


If you're going the skilled worker route I think you should be getting your reply quite soon. I understand that there is a link on the CIC website which allows you to follow your application.


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> If you're going the skilled worker route I think you should be getting your reply quite soon. I understand that there is a link on the CIC website which allows you to follow your application.


yes i have been trying to us that since nov. you have to put your file number in but i still have no joy its a bit worrying .not knowing if they have received it or not.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

For the older applications, the embassy in London was much faster than the ones in Paris or Berlin, so I think this is strange...

To get this straight:
1) you applied at the CIC in Sydney?
2) Afterwards, they have send you a letter that starts with


> Dear Sir:
> 
> “ This refers to your application for permanent residence in Canada in the Federal Skilled Worker class.
> 
> ...


And the letter also mentioned a file number?

3)you have send all the required documents that were listed in that letter to the Canadan embassy in London? And you did this so that they received your package within the 120 days?
4)How did you send that package? By regular snail mail, so that you don’t have any proof that the embassy received your package? Or did you use a courier or so, and do you have proof that the embassy received your package?
5)If you take a look at https://services3.cic.gc.ca/ecas/?app=ecas&lang=en, what do you see when you fill in your number and name? A message that says 


> Permanent Residence Application(s)
> 
> “Applicant Permanent Residence Application Status [your name] Centralized Intake Office Sydney (CIO-S) Eligibility Review Complete”


Or is there more?


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

1,was told in my 120 day letter to send it to sydney as they deal with it now.
2,sent it recorded delivery but was only trscked until it got to cananda.thats royal mail they only track their end!
3,i have a file number B******** every time i try to check status it just says may not be processed yet or they cant find my details try again
4,they would of received it in oct it had to be their for 17th nov. to be processed


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I can not understand this...
So you try to get the Permanent Resident status through the Federal Skilled Worker program? Your job was on the skilled worker list (the Priority occupations list)?

And you live in the UK? And you have that nationality too?
Do English people have to send their package to Sydney? I suppose you have a Canadian embassy in the UK too? Because in Belgium, the Netherland, Germany and France we need to send it to the Canadian embassy in Paris (BE + FR) or Berlin (GE + the NDL).
On what day did you first send your first application to Sydney? Did you send that by snail mail, or was it already an electronic application (because in the latter, that procedure might be different).

On the letter that stated you have 120 days, dit you see the quotes that I have indicated in my above posting? Or was there something else in your letter? 

And you can not log in with your file number (be aware that you need to indicate that that is your *file number*!!! You can change those things with that 'arrow' in the most above panel (section? sorry, I'm stil practicing my English)

If I were you, I would try to contact Sydney by telephone or mail... Maybe they can say what's going wrong.


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

EVHB said:


> I can not understand this...
> So you try to get the Permanent Resident status through the Federal Skilled Worker program? Your job was on the skilled worker list (the Priority occupations list)?
> 
> And you live in the UK? And you have that nationality too?
> ...


when we first applied (may07)all you needed was 67 points got a letter back 3months later saying that we are on the list and will be processed but it could take up to 38-42 months. then cic change rules you need to be on the job list of 38 but if you applied before feb 08 you still got assesed on the old system.then in july09 we received our 120 letter asking if we still wanted to come to canada if we did we needed to get all docs to them by nov 17 th and the address i was given was cic sydney ns which we did,since then nothing. tryed on many times to check status but all i get is it say that they have not yet processed it yet or my file number is incorrect.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

getmeoutofhere said:


> when we first applied (may07)


ok, now I understand. You are in a different track than we are. I had the impression that you applied for your visa only a few months ago.

When you applied, the estimated processing time was 38-42 months. So that brings you to mid this year... 
Application Processing Times: Applications Processed Outside of Canada


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

EVHB said:


> ok, now I understand. You are in a different track than we are. I had the impression that you applied for your visa only a few months ago.
> 
> When you applied, the estimated processing time was 38-42 months. So that brings you to mid this year...
> Application Processing Times: Applications Processed Outside of Canada


no our life as been on hold since may 07 . i have emailed cic to see why i cant check status they will repond with in 28 days which i think is good of them!!


----------



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi 

Sounds like we have the same time spans, applied May 2007, letter in July 09 and paperwork in by Nov 09.

We are in London and still waiting for medical requests or someone to tell us we ballsed up the paperwork! lol

Frustrating isn't!!

Westie


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The new timelines (for the new procedures with the jobs on the POL-list) are published!:
Application Processing Times: Applications Processed Outside of Canada


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

getmeoutofhere said:


> no our life as been on hold since may 07 . i have emailed cic to see why i cant check status they will repond with in 28 days which i think is good of them!!


I am not sure if this is any help to you but we spent months trying to check our application on the CIC website and then found out what we were doing wrong. In the place of birth section we selected United kingdom and then one day i tried England. Try that and just see if it works for you.

Good luck!


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

Gotocanada said:


> I am not sure if this is any help to you but we spent months trying to check our application on the CIC website and then found out what we were doing wrong. In the place of birth section we selected United kingdom and then one day i tried England. Try that and just see if it works for you.
> 
> Good luck!


thanks i have just received a letter this morning.i am going to ask another question on forum.if you know answer thats gr8.


----------



## rachiie72 (Apr 15, 2010)

TheWesties59 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sounds like we have the same time spans, applied May 2007, letter in July 09 and paperwork in by Nov 09.
> 
> ...


Hello 
Just a quick question to either add to my fustration or reassure me  
But have you been sent for medicals yet ? We applied July 07, letter Aug 09 and paperwork in Dec 09. 
Heard nothing yet :confused2:


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

rachiie72 said:


> Hello
> Just a quick question to either add to my fustration or reassure me
> But have you been sent for medicals yet ? We applied July 07, letter Aug 09 and paperwork in Dec 09.
> Heard nothing yet :confused2:


 have you checked you status online?we had a hold up with our,s because i miss read the return address and sent it to canada instead of london derrrr!!they sent it back to me on dec 20th but i received it on feb 20th i would of throught they would pass it on but no it came back to me in the uk then i sent it back to london. we where contacted a month later requesting medicals. i did contact them through there web sit my email if you put urgent on the mail they get back to you !ask where it is i did i got concerned we had,t received it back.it was them that told me it was posted in dec.it sound like you where a couple of month behind us .we had medicals in april and know are waiting for our pass ports back with visa.s in i sent them on monday!!


----------



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi 

No we still haven't heard a word from them, we emailed in March and was told it could take several months... I am contemplating contacting them again, but I would just like to speak to an actual person instead of a bloody automated email.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

You will find in Canada that applying for anything goes through in like manner , when you ask for a status report you will only receive one if it is 'In proccess' , an application that has not been put into proccess or has already gone through the proccess stage , is not available for a status report .


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

TheWesties59 said:


> Hi
> 
> No we still haven't heard a word from them, we emailed in March and was told it could take several months... I am contemplating contacting them again, but I would just like to speak to an actual person instead of a bloody automated email.


i received a reply you have to write URGENT in the subject box and they contact you ! good look.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

we applied Jan 2006 had meds paid for visas with postal orders as stated on site to find they only take bankers draft expect the call for visas end july I have been told it can take a further 45 days for the passports to be returned, can this be true, seems a long time for them to hold on to passports?


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

lane:


patient man said:


> we applied Jan 2006 had meds early may, paid for visas with postal orders as stated on site to find they only take bankers draft expect the call for visas end july I have been told it can take a further 45 days for the passports to be returned, can this be true, seems a long time for them to hold on to passports?


:focus:


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

patient man said:


> lane::focus:


hi what it is when you get the pp request they give you 45 day to return them


----------

